# michigan squa-teers



## Beans (Jan 3, 2012)

We are fixing up a squat in southeast michigan that has been occupied for a few months now. We have electricity and some plumbing left to do before we turn on the water. So we have a long list of big plans aside from general fixin-uppin and are trying to find out as much as we can about these projects. Now its between 20-30 degrees out right now and not much warmer in the house... and steadily getting colder until about april. this will not stop us from gardening (indoors). any ideas there?? perhaps, if it as all possible to safely install a wood stove (no chimney)? And any suggestions for other things to do with all the fun space we have and will continue to have? rocket stoves, getting the dishes done w/o plumbin, basic things that generally need and want to be done.

huge yard, lots of rooms and plenty of time to spend makin shit and doin stuff.

come have fun with us?
squattin, broke and hungry. anything helps!


----------



## tumbleweave (Jan 26, 2012)

The wood stove is a must. totally worth whatever effort to install and maintain. although with the winter we are having... 

by chance is this the beans i met this summer at the crownival?


----------



## Jon Whitaker (Jan 31, 2012)

i would love to join you! im near morgantown, west virginia. came up here from texas on the first, promised work on the pipelines but none so far, and i just feel like im wasting space at my friends dads and i dont like mooching. i just want to live off the land but nobody's really willing to go through with it. Would love to help out in anyway i can. if i had to i can set up a shelter outside.(just like to be close to people when i do this) I'd love to know more about whats going on and about the land/food/water sources around you, the water makes you sick here. i got gear but i lost my survival knife and machette when i got here though lol(i think our nieghbors son took em') I can let you know what i got and if we get electricity. i got my laptop with tons of survival vids i've been studying up for my new adventure. Looking forward to your reply. Be safe out there!


----------



## Dmac (Jan 31, 2012)

there are very simple plans for making a wood stove out of a 55 gal barrel (or smaller) i have done this before and parts are cheap. except you need elictricity to cut and drill some holes. you can find them online easy enough.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 31, 2012)

i would def make a chimney for that wood stove though.. 

carbon monoxide?


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 28, 2012)

a 55 gallon drum outside burnign wood, some coper or metal pipes running trough it, to a car radiator inside, with a fan. You might need a pump.


----------



## Beans (Mar 29, 2012)

well, got us a woodstove and its real hot up in here now. still no effective means of producin water yet. we will probably be able to upen up our couches/floors/empty rooms to people that need a place passin through. send me a message and I can give ya more information.

got the yard till'd up and dug us a fancy shitter hole, stockpilin firewood and water.
winter's almost over, hasn't been bad here at all.

we did meet at the crownival last yerr, and I'll be there this yerrr as well.


----------



## joaquim33 (Mar 29, 2012)

how close are you to detroit? i am planning on heading out there from massachusetts in the next couple weeks to visit an old friend, and i would be interested in stopping by/checking out your place. i've got carpentry skills and i enjoy helping out.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 30, 2012)

sounds great. good luck to you guys. I'll let you know if im passing by..


----------



## Dan Keizer (Mar 30, 2012)

If you need help with plumbing or electrical projects, give me a call at 586 244 9630. I do maintenance for a living. I am a buddy of Frank Kove's, who used to live over at the Crow. I live over in Eastpointe.

About your water, have you thought of digging your own well? You could do it even in the city, and it is possible to set up an effective filtration system without a huge cost. Rain collection is also possible for that, just use your gutters.

If you are trying to garden indoors, you could try aquaponics. It might be possible to farm vegetables and fish through that route.

Just remember, you might see plans for projects online where even if they are cheap they can still look like huge projects. But you can scale any of those things down to a manageble level. People have made wood burning stoves out of old steel mailboxes, you can make a complete water filtration system out of an old coffee urn with a spout and you can make a tiny aquaponics system using three 2-liters and some tubing. Don't limit yourself and you won't be limited.


----------

